# Algorithmic Piano



## givemenoughrope (Jul 29, 2017)

Is there anything like this in DAW-land? I guess I could whip something simple up in MAXforlive. just curious if there are other options. Seems fun!


http://www.npr.org/2017/07/24/53867...hare&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 29, 2017)

That's awesome, love that kind of thing...


----------

